# VERY useful GW colour mixing chart!



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I came across this extremely useful colour mixing chart that uses GW paints. Basically you can mix any of the GW colours ( minus the metallics and inks) by using only chaos black, skull white, sunburst yellow, blood red, and enchanted blue. Seriously! by using only 5 colours and you can get any colour in the GW rangek: 

Colour mixing Chart

How awesome is that!?!:victory:


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

it surly is very awsom rep+ for finding this

edit:sorry it seems i cant give you rep for some reason


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

nice find man


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

SCORE! I've been needing something like this for a while! Great find!



cain the betrayer said:


> sorry it seems i cant give you rep for some reason


Could be because he has 435.5 times your rep... not sure... let me give it a try!

EDIT: hmmm worked for me... Its now 437.5 times lol. I'll have to even that out :grin:


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

+rep brillaint find, but i still prefer the easy way of buying the paints :biggrin:


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Great find. Although I think I'll pass on mixing my own Kommando Khaki


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

You may not want to mix a large amount of paint using this method.(That's not the intention) The real value of this is that if you want small amounts of a certain colour for accents or small details, then you can mix the amount you need yourself with out having to buy an entire pot of paint that you may never use again anyway.:victory:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Surely this is some kind of witchcraft, it can't be that simple! 

I sort of like having a massive box of paints, but this will come in very handy when i've run out of a colour 

+rep for a very interesting find.


----------



## SoupyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Oooo this is gonna be great for some of the accents on my Eldar! THANKS! +rep!


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

SCORE!!!!!
You're the man Fist. +rep
Edit: Nope, i gotta spread my love around first. BOOOO


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

156:20:20:40:1

Wat.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

that is a very cool find for exactly the reasons fist gave, also that tentacle pink is no-longer available. Rep for a very useful find fist.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

good find + rep


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

AWESOME!!!

have some +rep :victory:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

This is going to help me with the ice blue. +rep


----------

